

DrChrono - Record Patient Data - On KillerStartups - d8niel
http://www.killerstartups.com/Web-App-Tools/drchrono-com-record-patient-data

======
dglassan
It'll be interesting to see how DrChrono and other smaller companies break
into the electronic healthcare record (EHR) market and compete with the larger
medical IT companies. I work as a consultant for a public medical IT company
so I've seen first hand just how much work it takes for a hospital to upgrade
their software. Besides a strong product and sales team, there's a ton of
training and support that is required for a hospital to successfully convert
to a new system.

It looks like DrChrono's target market is smaller physicians offices, which
I'm not as familiar with (I consult with larger hospital systems). If DrChrono
can successfully demonstrate how their software can eliminate errors, improve
efficiency, and save doctor's offices money in the long run, then they will
have a good chance, but there are a number of things they need to execute
correctly in order to succeed.

Training and support are VERY important for a successful switch to new
software. Physicians and nurses are typically older and not as technically
savvy as the people who develop and sell the software. They do not like change
because they are used to their workflow with their paper-based systems, and
I've seen firsthand projects that took a turn for the worse because the
hospital executives decided to make the switch to new software and the
physicians and nurses did not like the change to their current workflow.

DrChrono also needs to be flexible enough to cater to the different workflows
and reporting needs of each physicians office. This is definitely not a "One
software fits all" market. What may be a perfect fit for one physician may not
meet the needs of another office.

Summary: This is a tough market to be successful in because of so many
factors, but that doesn't mean that it can't be done.

~~~
dr_
It's happening in our hospital now as we have just implemented computerized
physician order entry (literally just last week was the start date).

I don't think it's fair to blame the physicians and nurses - sometimes it is
the hospital and its IT staff and the software being used. The machines we are
equipped we are REALLY slow, the servers are slow, and there are not enough
machines available. That makes it a real pain to enter orders now. There has
to be some ability to "freelance" an order in the system and there really
isn't. I understand why, the order should be standardized so the system
automatically recognizes what the medication is, what the dosing is, whether
it may interact with other meds, etc. But that's time consuming for the
medical provider - unless it's executed exceptionally well.

~~~
dglassan
I didn't mean to sound like the blame is solely on the physicians and nurses.
The consultants make mistakes too. Sometimes the software is not perfect.
Sometimes there's miscommunication. Sometimes the scope of the project gets
way out of hand.

My main point was that due to the size of these projects, there are so many
things that need to happen for a successful switchover.

------
dr_
I see many physicians using an iPad in the hospital to access the hospitals
EMR system in a very cumbersome way - they log into the hospitals servers, so
they are then in a Windows setting, then log into the desktop version of the
hospitals EMR system (HMS in this case) using their iPad. Implementation in
the office setting, if it's done, is pretty similar.

Hopefully companies like DrChrono can change this by designing an EMR system
that is really made to work on a tablet. The existing companies, including
AllScripts, just let you use the desktop version on an iPad, which kind of
sucks.

------
georgieporgie
"You might be surprised to know that one out of five doctors in private
practices uses an iPad already"

That's a vague statement, are they using them at work, or do doctors simply
have a propensity for neat personal technology?

~~~
incomethax
I would suspect it is more of the latter right now, but as apps come out for
the iPad, I think it's definitely going to be an asset for doctors, especially
in the inpatient setting where doctors need their technology to travel with
them.

I don't see iPads being very successful in an outpatient or ambulatory
setting, mainly because most exam rooms are already equipped with desktops,
and limited functionality may be more of a hindrance.

